# Beagle jacket



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone uses a jacket on there beagles while running? I have a year old beagle great rabbit dog but her stomach is taking abuse from the thorn an bryar patches?


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't run my hound in a jacket, boots or even with a coller. I don't want anything to hang him up in a brush pile or whatever. 

I think scratches are part of the game. Keep an eye on her during the hunt, and call it if she's too beat up.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Toughness is part of there game. She'll be good. Call it if she shows she's done. She'll let ya know.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

I never put anything on the hounds except a GPS tracking collars. As already mentioned, if she gets too beat up give her a rest. Put an antiseptic on the wounds if you are concerned. They're tough and will run themselves ragged if you let them. You have to make the call. They will not.


----------

